# Where can you buy a tax disc holder?



## Conshine (8 Jul 2009)

I am looking for a tax disc holder, the ones with three slots, where there is also a slot for the insurance and NCT disc too.
I know you can buy them in various car accessory shops etc, but didnt you used to get it sent through in the post whenever you buy insurance or tax?
I am sure I had one sent through to me last year with my insurance.
I probably threw it away, as I already had one, but now I need a replacement.
I only want something functional - No football team logo or some "my other car is a ferarri" message, as you could probably get in shops or eBay..
Any ideas?


----------



## Scouser (8 Jul 2009)

Got one in Halfords recently, the NCT also have them.


----------



## woodbine (8 Jul 2009)

give your insurer a ring, they'll post one to you free of charge.

or if you're with a broker, give them a call.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jul 2009)

Saw plain tax/ins/nct holders on sale in Maxol in Navan (Dublin Road) today - I'm sure other garages might have them too.


----------



## csirl (8 Jul 2009)

You can get them in various plain colours with no slogans in most car accessory shops.


----------



## kbie (8 Jul 2009)

Got mine in Windowscreen replacement centre, free.


----------



## kceire (9 Jul 2009)

€1.50 for a plain black one in Consort motor Factors in Finglas.
couple of euro for them in any NCT centre.
ring your insurance co., they should send one out for free.


----------

